# Deionised water and electricity.



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 28, 2021)

Just found this video, I had heard it does not conduct electricity, but having watched this it is still weird seeing it done.

*DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME WITHOUT ADULT SUPERVISON*


----------



## Bomby569 (Aug 28, 2021)

it may not be conductive, but it's still water and it will cause damage like rust i think


----------



## Shrek (Aug 28, 2021)

I think this is an invalid test as even normal water would not show an effect in this configuration

How Safe Is the SHOWER HEAD OF DOOM?! - Bing video

However, do *NOT* try any of these experiments at home

Worth saying again: do *NOT* try this.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 28, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> I think this is an invalid test as even normal water would not show an effect in this configuration
> 
> How Safe Is the SHOWER HEAD OF DOOM?! - Bing video
> 
> ...



Watched the video, the shower thing is safe, but i wouldn't want to use it, too much fucking about with wiring, and 19amp draw, yikes.

Normal water does conduct electricity, if he did the same test in my video with tap water it would blow the lamp..


----------



## Shrek (Aug 28, 2021)

I am *VERY* uncomfortable with the original video as someone may try as a result.

If the guy was not grounded he could touch the 220V line without effect; so the video proves nothing but may lead to injury or even death.

I beg of you to remove the original posting.


----------



## Bomby569 (Aug 28, 2021)

knowing the world out there, i would say i wouldn't put my hands in the fire, some kid or some idiot wouldn't miss the point and try this.


----------



## Shrek (Aug 28, 2021)

Please, please, please... remove this thread.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 28, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> I am *VERY* uncomfortable with the original video as someone may try as a result.
> 
> If the guy was not grounded he could touch the 220V line without effect; so the video proves nothing but may lead to injury or even death.
> 
> I beg of you to remove the original posting.



That video is publicly posted on youtube, i am sure if Goole deemed it dangerous to kids, it would have been removed.


----------



## Shrek (Aug 28, 2021)

I assure you, it is dangerous.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 28, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Just found this video, I had heard it does not conduct electricity, but having watched this it is still weird seeing it done.
> 
> *DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME WITHOUT ADULT SUPERVISON*


actually
deionised water are not conductive
same as distilled water

the water we know that are conductive are because of the ion particles floating around in water, those carry electricity
so its become conductive

even deionised water will slowly get conductive as the water picks up the ions and particles from the conductors around them


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 28, 2021)

AhokZYashA said:


> actually
> deionised water are not conductive
> same as distilled water
> 
> ...



Also the hydrogen and oxygen molecules hold onto their electrons so there are none spare, hence it does not conduct electricity. If it is in your water loop long enough, it will pick some up from the metal so would start to conduct electricity.

Just weird seeing it done that's all


----------



## Bomby569 (Aug 28, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Please, please, please... remove this thread.



you can report the video on YT, and if it goes down there it goes down here too.


----------



## Shrek (Aug 28, 2021)

Done; I feel a moral obligation.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 28, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> If the guy was not grounded he could touch the 220V line without effect;



Exactly why birds do not die from sitting on electricity pylon wires


----------



## Shrek (Aug 28, 2021)

Exactly! so this guy proved nothing, but rather is putting people in danger.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 28, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Also the hydrogen and oxygen molecules hold onto their electrons so there are none spare, hence it does not conduct electricity. If it is in your water loop long enough, it will pick some up from the metal so would start to conduct electricity.
> 
> Just weird seeing it done that's all


it is kinda trippy to see that
but i can assure you it is save

even if water conducts electricity
i will need a whole lot of voltage to become deadly
as water has a high enough resistance, and your skin also has some resistance in it


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 28, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Done; I feel a moral obligation.



Maybe some American kids might try it with tap water, but i feel most are intelligent enough to understand the video, and the fact he is NOT using tap water



Andy Shiekh said:


> Exactly! so this guy proved nothing, but rather is putting people in danger.



He Showed deionised water does not conduct electricity.


----------



## Shrek (Aug 28, 2021)

I have said what I had to say; if you choose not to listen that is your prerogative.


----------



## toilet pepper (Aug 28, 2021)

This is very dangerous. Lets see him try that again after a few days have passed and those items are soaked there.

Clean deionized water may not be conductive but if you introduce other particles to it - that changes the narrative.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 28, 2021)

the original purpose of the video is to show deionised water is not conductive
which is true

whether its let sit there for a while or not
that is a subject for a different video i guess



Andy Shiekh said:


> Exactly! so this guy proved nothing, but rather is putting people in danger.


that guy proved that deionised water is non conductive
and not dangerous
i dont see any problems with that actually


----------



## Shrek (Aug 28, 2021)

I will not stand down when other peoples safety is at stake.


----------



## Anoniem (Aug 28, 2021)

Come on, that's a bit exaggerated. So we should ban science classes, YouTube and other platforms, books about chemistry and so on as well? It might give them dangerous ideas, ooh my... There will always be people that take it too far, don't read/listen, and most important of all, don't take precautions. Now I agree that the video is quite bad, but that shouldn't mean we mass spam the report button so that it's taken down. He doesn't have a lot of followers and thus reach. There won't be many people seeing it anyway. Wanna learn something? Try Electroboom


----------



## Shrek (Aug 28, 2021)

Yes, I did quote electro-boom above; quite the goofball, but he knows his stuff.
Kirchhoff’s Voltage Law versus Faraday’s Law: the Conclusion - Bing video

There is also an interview where he confesses he would have killed himself were it not that the wires were weak.
Life Lessons from electroBOOM! - DON'T PLAY WITH HIGH VOLTAGE! (Mehdi Sadaghdar Interview) - #41 - Bing video
I believe that proves my point.

I humbly request the moderators remove this thread.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 28, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Yes, I did quote electro-boom above; quite the goofball, but he knows his stuff.
> Kirchhoff’s Voltage Law versus Faraday’s Law: the Conclusion - Bing video
> 
> There is also an interview where he confesses he would have killed himself were it not that the wires were weak.
> ...



Go report the video on youtube and leave my thread alone if it offends you. I'm sure you are the only person on TPU who is remotely offended by this.


----------



## Shrek (Aug 28, 2021)

I wish I could do that, but people can get hurt.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 28, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> I wish I could do that, but people can get hurt.



Maybe you should go try it


----------



## Shrek (Aug 28, 2021)

I was going to attach pictures of people killed trying to steal electricity, but they are not pleasant.

I have nothing against you; I just don't want to see anyone harmed.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 28, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> I was going to attach pictures of people killed trying to steal electricity, but they are not pleasant.
> 
> I have nothing against you; I just don't want to see anyone harmed.



What makes you think anyone has been or will be harmed by this video? there are faaaaaaaaar more dangerous videos on youtube than this, why don't you get on your high horse and ride off and report all of them.

The guy is showing a scientific fact about deionised water, if some idiot tries this with normal water they will get hurt. If some parent allows their child to play with electricity and water, then it is the parents fault if the child is hurt, not the guy who posted this video.

You have made your point quite a few times in this thread, please do NOT keep posting with the same comments ok.


----------



## maxfly (Aug 28, 2021)

Personally i don't mess with electricity! Ive been zapped enough times to NEVER want to take a chance of feeling that again! It hurts.
Andy, have a little faith in humanity. Despite what you may think, the vast majority of people arent dumb enough to purposely try something like frying themselves.


----------



## Shrek (Aug 28, 2021)

Good point; I just don't want it on my conscience and to just say 'it is the parents fault' doesn't feel right to me.

Even if it is one in a million who decides to give it a try, I'd like to think it wasn't my fault.

Look up pictures of people electrocuted while trying to steal electricity... unfortunately there are many; and then
there was Electroboom
Life Lessons from electroBOOM! - DON'T PLAY WITH HIGH VOLTAGE! (Mehdi Sadaghdar Interview) - #41 - Bing video
He isn't dumb

Or this one
"Teenager dies after being electrocuted while fixing his unplugged computer"
Teenager in Shawnee, Oklahoma dies after being electrocuted fixing his computer | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Totally (Aug 29, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Yes, I did quote electro-boom above; quite the goofball, but he knows his stuff.
> Kirchhoff’s Voltage Law versus Faraday’s Law: the Conclusion - Bing video
> 
> There is also an interview where he confesses he would have killed himself were it not that the wires were weak.
> ...


You claim that this is an issue of morality yet you have not you do not demonstrate an iota of it when it comes denying the rights of others.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 29, 2021)

Totally said:


> You claim that this is an issue of morality yet you have not you do not demonstrate an iota of it when it comes denying the rights of others.


Rights to post dangerous content is not really a right.

However, this content isn't really dangerous in the conventional sense as there's a point where you'd have to be such a moron to try it, you were going to hurt yourself one way or another eventually, with or without assistance.

This crosses that threshold.  Quit worrying.


----------



## 1freedude (Aug 29, 2021)

Andy, I am a welder, accident/incident investigator, safety officer, safety trainer, and radio technician.  I can appreciate your concern, but I watched a bunch of videos with my son this morning showing extremely dangerous "for science" projects.  Molten metal flung from a bar of steel, flame thrower web shooter, molten metal poured onto glass, exploding closed aerosol cans with an extention cord, etc, etc.  There is science, then there are these vids.  

DI water expositions don't compare to backyard scientist.  You can take that from a professional shocker.


----------



## Totally (Aug 29, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Rights to post dangerous content is not really a right.



I disagree the video isn't dangerous just that there is an inherent danger involved with the subject matter. So really the perceived danger here his subjective. This type of content is far removed from objectively dangerous content like "hey, here's how you build a bomb with common household items," "let's synthesize cyanide and best ways to use it on people," "convert a semi-auto firearm into full auto" or "How to build a meth lab anywhere."

Is this discussion we're having dangerous? Because he's asking for this thread to be taken down.


----------



## Shrek (Aug 29, 2021)

The guy puts 220V on his tongue...


----------



## Totally (Aug 29, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> The guy puts 220V on his tongue...


And that's his perogative. Play stupid games, win stupid prizes and he just didn't win this time.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 29, 2021)

Totally said:


> I disagree the video isn't dangerous just that there is an inherent danger involved with the subject matter.


I didn't say otherwise.

This thread should be about Deionised waters use and application in PCs.  Instead, here we are.


----------



## Totally (Aug 29, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> I didn't say otherwise.


my mistake.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 29, 2021)

Totally said:


> my mistake.


All good.


----------



## Shrek (Aug 29, 2021)

Totally said:


> And that's his perogative. Play stupid games, win stupid prizes and he just didn't win this time.



220V to the tongue is not dangerous?


----------



## Totally (Aug 29, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> 220V to the tongue is not dangerous?


Not to anyone else but himself. If anyone else thinks that is a good idea, all I have to say is they have learn somehow. Policing such behavior is a waste of time and effort.


----------



## qubit (Aug 29, 2021)

This is a great demonstration of a scientific principle, but it's done in a very cavalier way regarding safety. I cringed my way through this video and hope he doesn't do himslf a permanent injury one day. There are better ways to demonstrate these things.



Andy Shiekh said:


> The guy puts 220V on his tongue...


He doesn't, he's faking that bit. If he did, then he'd jump a mile and possibly be dead. Look carefully and you can see he's joking. Just touch a 9v battery to your tongue and see how painful that is. 220v on the tongue is way off the charts and will badly burn your tongue in an instant.

I've had 240v electric shocks to my hands before when I was a lad. It was extremely painful and my reaction to it was involuntary and violent, jumping backwards very suddenly. It took me some time to recover from it, too. After that, I vowed never to go near anything with high voltage again, eg open PSU while operating, open CRT monitors while operating etc and have so far avoided any further shocks, which could kill me nowadays. Heck, those things retain a charge too once switched off, so one still has to be careful even then.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 29, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> I will not stand down when other peoples safety is at stake.


Could you stop spamming?

If you have an issue with a thread you report it, once.
You don't harass the poster.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 29, 2021)

I have fucked around with a lot of things in my life, but i have learnt not to fuck around with electricity. When i was a kid about 10 maybe, i was with a friend and we saw a street light with the cover off. For some reason i touched the wires/controller, it threw me about 6 feet, if i'd have grabbed it instead of touching with a finger, i'd have probably been killed.

But anyway, I am using Deionised water in my loop, that's why i posted the video, interesting to see proof of it not conducting electricity, but theres no way i'm trying this myself.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 29, 2021)

This thread doesn not need to be removed. The OP warning at the start is pretty clear.

People can make judgement calls on stupidity but that isn't on the OP.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Aug 29, 2021)

Distilled water/ionized dont conduct but after six months or so in a loop it conducts very well after stripping copper ect from rads and blocks and it can do it from day one with some colours.
some folks are worrying about the vid i see nothing wrong with it just saying.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 29, 2021)

AhokZYashA said:


> even if water conducts electricity
> i will need a whole lot of voltage to become deadly
> as water has a high enough resistance, and your skin also has some resistance in it


it's not the voltage that kills you it's the current (amps) and you only need 250mA to kill yourself that's why if you're going to frig with electricity you keep your left hand away from it


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 29, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> it's not the voltage that kills you it's the current (amps) and you only need 250mA to kill yourself that's why if you're going to frig with electricity you keep your left hand away from it


if the voltage is high enough, the resistance is low enough
the current will be higher

and that will kill you
so everything has a correlation there


----------



## Tartaros (Aug 29, 2021)

I agree the guy in the video is too happy go lucky and doesn't care to put enough warning to his viewers, but the drama around it in this thread is ridiculous. There are tons of videos about physics or chemistry that can be labeled as dangerous, are you going to hunt them down all of them?

Watercooling your pc has more or less the same risk as this video and there is a forum here dedicated to that, are you going to ask the moderation to close it?


----------



## Shrek (Aug 29, 2021)

I thank everyone here for the chance to express my views without them being deleted.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 29, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> The guy puts 220V on his tongue...


The power strip was off when he did


----------



## Totally (Aug 29, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> I thank everyone here for the chance to express my views without them being deleted.


Oh the hypocrisy, you would've gladly seen this thread closed/deleted.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 29, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> I thank everyone here for the chance to express my views without them being deleted.



Go away please


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 31, 2021)

Totally said:


> Oh the hypocrisy, you would've gladly seen this thread closed/deleted.





Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Go away please



Quit continuing the conflict.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Sep 1, 2021)

Electricity only flows between the two wires (if it flows at all). Without any ions, you get almost no flow what so ever. With ions (aka: salt added to water), you get a ton more bubbles, but you still can get surprisingly close to the wires without feeling pain.

ElectroBoom, despite his comical attitude towards all of this, is clearly an electrical engineer with strong knowledge of what will and won't kill you. This guy constantly shocks himself at 110V for the lulz, because its "reasonably" safe to do so (as long as you know how your body will react). Yes, 110V *can* kill you. But... with some precautions (touching it with the back of your hand / knuckles for example) won't kill you. The dude is very careful and always shocks himself in a safe manner. Indeed, knowing what to do when you see a friend hit with 110V is very important. (You tackle them to push them off the line).

110V and 220V has been chosen as "house" voltages because its not going to instantly kill you. Its still very dangerous, probably causes internal scars and in the right circumstances can absolutely kill you. But... you still have enough time to tackle people off the wires and/or otherwise do something about it.

--------

The main trick is that when your shocked, your muscles tense up. In particular, if you shock your hand, your forearm / fingers will grip tighter and tighter. This means that if you touch a 110V line with the back of your hand, the electro-shock will cause your hand to grip, and your muscles to "pull" your hand towards your face (taking it off the 110V line).

On the other hand, if you touch a 110V line with your palm, your grip will get tighter-and-tighter, as your muscles respond to the electricity and overwrite the signals from your brain. This is where 110V could kill you. You save your friend by overpowering their hand: tackling them with all your might to force them off the line. EDIT: oh, a shoulder tackle. Not a judo tackle. Judo-tackle (with your arms) will get your arms to tighten up and may just clamp onto your friend as the electricity flows through your body.


----------



## Shrek (Sep 1, 2021)

One must be careful NOT to grab things with both hands as then the current flows across the heart.

I was told that part of the gear for mechanics servicing electric vehicles is wearing an insulating hook so someone can pull you off if you get in trouble.

The AC/DC wars got crazy
Jan. 4, 1903: Edison Fries an Elephant to Prove His Point | WIRED


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 2, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> The AC/DC wars got crazy


He did more than an elephant.  Edison frickin' invented the electric chair to demonstrate the "dangers of AC"

First person they tried it on was basically cooked to death.

Edison was a smart guy but he couldn't stand the idea someone was smarter than him with a concept he dominated like electricity.  It drove him to some very insane things to prove a nonexistant point (that AC could never be used safely).


----------

